# Life-glo vs Aqueon Bulbs



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a 35g tank with a 24" single T8 bulb canopy. Currently it has a life-glo bulb in it, I have tried power-glo and aqua-glo at one point or another. Recently Petsmart has stopped carrying the Hagen line of bulbs and started carrying Aqueon. Unfortunately these do not state the lumens of each bulb for easy comparison. Due to the 24" width of the bulb vs 36" wide tank and black substrate I am looking for bulbs on the brighter side. I have a few java fern, amazon sword and another sword. What are your opinons of the Aqueon bulbs? Is it worth switching? if so which one?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

Life glo bulbs are one of the brightest but their colour spectrum is on the yellow/green side which I didn't particularly care for..

I love the look of the powerglo bulbs which are also quite bright. The Aqueons are bright but very pink. they are 8800K I believe.

your best bet for growing live plants with standard T8 flourescents is to add a glass top and buy a second light strip and place both on top. I used to grow live plants like crazy on 30g tanks back in the 90s and early 2000's with just double T8 powerglo bulbs.

just add your fertilizer each week with your water change and away you go.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

one of my first tanks was a Euro 21 which came with a dual flourescent canompy. stock bulbs were Sun-Glo and Life-Glo. I grew anything and everything (plant wise) in there. never used ferts or anything. but plants seemed to grow like crazy. I guess it would be considered high light though. Tank looked very nice... 

But I wanted a bigger tank  I do have to say the Hagen lights are pretty good. at least the ones i used. just regular water changes and good lighting and my plants were thriving. I was constantly trimming plants


----------

